# A visit to the Naval Museum of Madrid



## antiguogrumete (Apr 28, 2010)

If you are in the city of Madrid, it is worth to pay a visit in depth of this incredible Museum, which keeps in its interior a significant part of the history of the Spanish Armada.






A small video about the visit


----------

